# Welches Mobiltelefon setzt ihr ein ?



## IBN-Service (17 Oktober 2007)

Werte Kollegen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, welches Mobiltelefon könnt ihr empfehlen?

Habe bisher nur Siemens Outdoor - Teile benutzt, und die sind
einfach SPITZE.

Aber Siemens baut ja keine Mobiltelefone mehr....

Ich hatte das Nokia 5140i ins Auge gefasst, was ja auch etwas robuster sein soll.

Aber von dem Ding habe ich mitlerweile sehr viel schlechtes gehört,
so dass ich wieder unschlüssig bin.

Das Telefon soll inbetriebnahmetauglich sein also:

*Robust*, NICHT aufklappbar, möglichst mit RS232/USB Anschluss.
MP3, Foto und den ganze Spielkram braucht es nicht.

Und natürlich KEIN Motorola.

Danke für eure Tips !


Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2007)

Also Nokia, wie hier schonmal geschrieben wurde, ist nach gewisser Zeit unzuverlässiger Müll.
In der Firma wosch momentan bin, sin nach max 2 Jahren Ausfall von Displayzeilen, oder ganzes Display, Zerfledderung der Tastaturmatte, und Akku zu merken.
Es sind aber auch noch einige M45 von Siemens unterwegs ohne große Mängel.
Also für nicht Outdoorhandy hatte ich beim Privathandy bisher als robust die Sony Ericsson Handy´s sehn können. 630i hab ich immernoch, wenn auch nicht in Betrieb, aber funktionstüchtig... und jetzt das K800i, welches auch ziemlich gut überlebt hat bisher.
Nokia sollte eigentlich vielmehr, aus meiner Sicht, Disconecting People als Spruch haben.
Siemens baut ja keine Handy´s mehr... scheiß Raffgier... und bis auf Ericsson hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Irgentwo ist leider die Robustheit von den Handys Vergangenheit geworde... suche auch ein Neues nach Vertragsverlängerung


----------



## vollmi (20 Oktober 2007)

nade schrieb:


> und jetzt das K800i, welches auch ziemlich gut überlebt hat bisher.




Das hab ich auch. Und ich muss sagen das Teil ist dafür das es ein Kamerahandy ist (mit sehr sehr guter Kamera) extrem Robust. Natürlich nicht wasserdicht. Aber ich habs auf der Baustelle immer dabei, zum Reiten etc. Das ist mir schon ein Dutzend mal runtergefallen und funktioniert immernoch ohne nennenswerte Gebrauchsspuren.

Naja Connecten tu ich dieses eh nur über Bluetooth mit dem Rechner also brauch ich kein RS232.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Privat habe ich auch ein k800i und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich nute das mitgelieferte USB-Kabel um mich mit dem Rechner zu verbinden. 
Als Firmenhandy ein Siemens M55 taugt sehr gut zum Handyweitwurf. Robust ohne frage aber alles weitere ist es eine Enttäuschung. Sprachqualität einer Telefonzelle Akkulaufzeit ist auch unter aller Sau. Da fast die ganze Abteilung mal dieses Model hatte ist es auch kein Monatgshandy. Die Robustheit der Siems-Gurke brauche ich ja auch nur wenn ich das Handy einem Kollegen hinterherwerfe. Und zu Nokia die waren ja mal echt gut ich hatte ein 6210 und ein 6310i beides echt gute Geräte danach hat mich keines mehr von denen überzeugt und dann habe ich zu Sony-Ericsson gegriffen.

Der ganze Outdoorhandy Markt fand ich eher Uninteressant und viel andere Käufer wohl auch. Ich weis von zwei echten Outdoorhandys auf dem Markt und ich würde beide nicht kaufen:

Nokia 5140i xonio-Bericht
Sonim XP1 Forums-Bericht


----------



## nade (20 Oktober 2007)

> Das Triband-Handy mit Staub- und Spritzwasserschutz verfügt laut Nokia über einen integrierten digitalen Fitness-Trainer, der im Dauerbetrieb läuft und seine sportlichen Besitzer zu Höchstleistungen animieren soll.


Also den Quark von Fitness-Trainer braucht kein Mensch... Eingebaute Wasserwage, da ist einmal drübergucken genausogut. Kompassfunktion ist als einziges für Satanlagen oder Außenfühler bei bewölktem Himmel brauchbar.
Oder aber Themperaturanzeige bzw Lautstärkemessung, die auch nur bedingt nützlich sind. Themperatur ist ok, aber muss dafür einige Zeit am Messpunkt liegen bleiben. Lautstärkemessung fragliche Genauigkeit.
Also hier mal ein paar Bilder zu Staubdichtigkeit eines erst 3 Monate in Betrieb befindlichem Nokia 5140i. (vor 14 Tagen den Staub mal rausgewischt, und das hier ist wieder drin) Zudem sind diese mit einem 2 Jahre alten K800i gemacht.
Nokia 1
Nokia 2
Nokia 3
Daneben halt bekannt, das das Display teilweise bis ganz sich "wegschaltet", und schwarze Zeilen anzeigt. Des weiteren, weiß nicht wie alt kann aber am Montag mal Fragen, ist das sich die Tastaturmatte zerfleddert/auflöst, kann hier dann evtl auch am Montag ein Bild dazu machen und nach dem Alter des Nokias fragen.
Entschuldigt die Bildgröße, das ist die Maximale Auflösung, die ich halt nicht verändert hab.


----------



## MeTh (20 Oktober 2007)

*Nokia 1600*

Hallo,

wir hatten für unseren Bereitschaftsdienst von Nokia, Siemens und Motorola im Einsatz.

Waren alles Geräte für 20€.
Da die Geräte alle innerhalb weniger Wochen defekt waren haben wir ein bisschen mehr Geld investiert und uns für 79€ das Nokia 1600 zugelegt.
Ist zwar kein Outdoor Handy, für uns aber Optimal:

- Akkulaufzeit mher als 2 Wochen
- keine Kamera
- Robust (schon x mal runtergefallen)
- klein
- ohne viel unnütze Zeug

LG und Viel Erfolg beim Suchen
MeTh.


----------



## Hermann (20 Oktober 2007)

also ich habe privat das ericsson w880i, ist halt ziemlich falach klein, aber nix für leute die grobmotorsch veranlagt sind (kleine tasten) aber sonst, 1gb speicher, umts, usb datenkabel, 2megapixel kamera, headset von werk aus dabei...

davor hatte ich 2 jahre das ericson w800i, super super stabil, lag damit mal im schwimmbad, es lag mal im bierglas, danach zur reinigung im wasserglas (als das bier trocken war, da es wie eine brauerei gerochen hat)
desweiteren ist es mir sicher 10mal die treppe runtergefallen, quer durch mein zimmer geflogen, und unzählbar viele stürze von meinem schreibtisch/nachtisch, war alles wie am anfang ( nur halt das gehäuse verkratzt und teilweise beschädigt ...
staubprobleme hatte es keine (durch die wasserreinigungen )

ich kenne viele die ericson handy haben und kaum einer ist unzufrieden


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 Oktober 2007)

Dito, bin aber nach kurzem Gastspiel K800i zum K610i gewechselt - kann das selbe (ausser Kamera), ist aber in der Größe wesentlich unauffälliger (der Kameradeckel hat mich ein wenig gestört und ansonsten ist es auch nicht gerade klein).

Qualitativ aber null Beanstandungen meinerseits - also reine Geschmackssache!

Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist finde ich die mitgelieferte Software - sofern man sie überhaupt verwenden will, aber eben wenn dann sollte sie schon was taugen, und die SonyEricsson SW finde ich ziemlich brauchbar (speziell die Sync weil man das so schön einstellen kann)

Ich hatte seit dem Nokia 6210 nur noch SonyEricsson Geräte und war mit keinem unzufrieden (am längsten hatte ich das T610 -> perfekt! winzig, nur das nötigste drin und unkapputtbar)

Auf Kamera ist kein Wert zu legen -> die Enttaüschung folgt sonst, selbst die von K800i hat mich jetzt auch nicht umgehauen aber hey: Es ist ein TELEFON !

Aber ein anderer Punkt ist noch folgender:

Je nach dem wo man das Telefon her hat ist heutzutage oft eine Netzbertreiberfirmware drauf die einen schon mal nerven kann. Gerade bei meinem alten T610 war alles voll mit vodafone live! und es stürzte auch manchmal ab. Hab es dann vertrauensvoll wo eingeschickt wo mir die generische SE Firmware draufgeflasht wurde (kostete ca. 20.-€) aber dann war ruhe! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und nacht... Würde es jederzeit wieder tun bzw. gar kein Gerät mehr akzeptieren wo so´n Schrott drauf ist.


----------



## crash (21 Oktober 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Aber ein anderer Punkt ist noch folgender:
> 
> Je nach dem wo man das Telefon her hat ist heutzutage oft eine Netzbertreiberfirmware drauf die einen schon mal nerven kann. Gerade bei meinem alten T610 war alles voll mit vodafone live! und es stürzte auch manchmal ab. Hab es dann vertrauensvoll wo eingeschickt wo mir die generische SE Firmware draufgeflasht wurde (kostete ca. 20.-€) aber dann war ruhe! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und nacht... Würde es jederzeit wieder tun bzw. gar kein Gerät mehr akzeptieren wo so´n Schrott drauf ist.



100% ACK
*NIEMALS EIN GEBRANDETES HANDY!

*Bin mit meinem SE W850i (ohne Branding) auch voll zufrieden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Oktober 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ..Ich hatte seit dem Nokia 6210 nur noch..


Ich hatte *vor* dem 6210 nur ein einziges, das war das Siemens S4, und selbst das funktioniert heute noch mit dem ersten Akku  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 Oktober 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte *vor* dem 6210 nur ein einziges, das war das Siemens S10, und selbst das funktioniert heute noch mit dem ersten Akku  .
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 
Das heisst du hast jetzt schon dein fünftes 6210 ? 
:s18:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Oktober 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Das heisst du hast jetzt schon dein fünftes 6210 ?
> :s18:


 
Nein, es ist immer noch mein erstes 6210 und ich nutze es seit Jahren jeden Tag, natürlich ohne Respekt und Schonung, allerdings von ersten Tag mit Überzieher.
Wir hatten mal einen Azubi, der konnte gerade mal freihändig laufen. Der hatte schon 20 bis 30 Handys, genauer konnte er es nicht sagen. Sein Hund hatte auch eins, zum Spielen. Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2007)

ich hatte immer siemens handys, war immer super zufrieden.

seit etwa einem jahr habe ich ein nokia N80 - das teil ist der letzte dreck!
seit ein paar tagen kann ich nichteinmal mehr vernünftige gespräche damit führen weil die gegenseite mich nicht mehr versteht...
mein siemens m75 hatte die ein und ausgegangen nummern für ca einen monat gespeichert. inkl uhrzeit und dauer. war für mich eine superwichtige sache da ich nummern von kuzfristigen (projektbezogenen) kontakten garnicht gespeichert habe, oder schnell einen überblick über die dauer der gespäche in der letzten zeit hatte um diese an den kunden zu berechnen...
dieses verpisste nokiadrecksteil das viel neuer ist, hat jeden nutzlosen schickimicki scheiss drauf aber so eine funktion gibt es nicht!

mit der bluetooth fse vom audi kommt dieses arschlochteil ebenfalls nicht klar. wobei daran auch das pack von audi schuld ist...


habe mir heute ein p990i von sony erricson bestellt, mals sehen ob das ding was taugt. wenn nicht - dann kaufe ich bei ebay 40 siemens M75 damit die mir bis ans ende meiner tage reichen.
der rest der welt kann sich dann meinetwegen diese finnische scheisse sonst wo rein stecken! ich könnte kotzen für dieses scheissteil habe ich über 400 tacken hingelegt!
naja war auch doof von mir bei einer finnischen firma zu kaufen, dieses volk hat doch seit dem urknall ausser filetiermessern nix vernünftiges hervorgebracht - und die sollen hightech multimediageräte bauen können - das ich nicht lache...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Oktober 2007)

@Onkel:
Ich habe schon gedacht daß es noch dein erstes ist - weil es durchaus realistisch ist (wir haben auch noch eins als Autotelefon wg. der Festeinbau-Freispecheinrichtung) nur daß dein Akku noch der erste ist kann ich kaum glauben...

Ich selber hatte bis jetzt 7 verschiedene Geräte (seit 1997) also rein rechnerisch 5 bei 24mon. pro Gerät aber es gab halt auch Überschneidungen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> .."Markus benutzt äußerst drastische Schilderungen sexueller Handlungen, häufig ohne Kuscheln"...


Da haben wir es wieder  !


Gruß. Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo RS,



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ..nur daß dein Akku noch der erste ist kann ich kaum glauben..


Also, mein Nokia 6210 nutze ich seit ca. 5..6 Jahren mit dem ersten Akku gänzlich ohne Mängel. Das Siemens S4 hatte ich vorher jahrelang in Nutzung. Das S4 hatte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren noch einmal geladen und einen Tag genutzt, es ging noch, ebenfalls mit dem ersten Akku (Li-Ionen)! Dass der Akku nur knapp 24h Stunden hielt war im Neuzustand schon so. Ich lade es jetzt noch einmal, interessehalber.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vollmi (22 Oktober 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo RS,
> 
> Also, mein Nokia 6210 nutze ich seit ca. 5..6 Jahren mit dem ersten Akku gänzlich ohne Mängel.




Das einzige Problem das mein 6210 hatte, war dass der Akku hin und wieder keinen Kontakt gemacht hat und so das Handy ausging. Liess sich problemlos mit ner Visitenkarte im Akkudeckel beheben. Das hat jahrelang seinen Dienst getan. Und ich habs eigentlich nur ersetzt weil ich mal was neues ausprobieren wollte.

Ich hab dann den Communicator 9500 ausprobiert. Der war schon toll, vor allem das aufzeichnen der Gespräche war eine sehr nützliche Funktion. Robus war er auch. Aber leider sehr sehr klobig.
Das P990 von Sony hatte ich auch, aber das Betriebssystem war mir einfach zu langsam, aber der Visitenkartenscanner ist geil.

mfG René


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem das mein 6210 hatte, war dass der Akku hin und wieder keinen Kontakt gemacht hat und so das Handy ausging. Liess sich problemlos mit ner Visitenkarte im Akkudeckel beheben. Das hat jahrelang seinen Dienst getan.
> ...



Ich hatte nach dem 6210 ein 6310i das von der Bauform her fast identisch mit dem 6210 war. Der Akku war der gleiche dort haben die das ganze werksseitig mit einem aufgeklebten Plastikstreifen gelöst.


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Kamera ist meist recht doof,
bei uns kommen manche Externen mit Kammerahandys nicht in bestimmte Bereiche der Firma. Ein ganz grosses NoNo bei uns, auf das bei externen der Weksschutz auch recht alergisch reagiert.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit heuteGeschäft)
Motorola ROKR Z6
Bis jetzt top zufrieden damit...
Vorgänger: Siemens CX 75
War da nicht so zufrieden mit...
Handys zum "klappen" oder "aufschieben" finde ich persönlich besser,
weil man damit nicht immer aus versehen jemanden anruft, wenn man es mal in der Tasche hat und mal wieder vergessen hat, die Tastensperre einzuschalten.

Privat:
Motorola RAZR V3
Top zufrieden! 1mal Akku gewechselt, kostet im ebay ca. 5 Euro incl. versand.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Zum Aufklappen ist das LG recht gut,
LG U8100
Kenne 3 kleine Rabauken die das seit über 1 Jahr haben.
Wenn es die 1 Jahr überlebt muss es gut sein 

Allerdings ist es mit Kamera udn Sprachaufzeichnung.


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch noch ein 6310i, das wird recht ruppig behandelt, wandert dauernd von der Autohalterung in die Hosentasche und öfter auch mal auf den Boden. So siehts auch aus, funktioniert aber völlig tadellos. Ist schon mein 2. Gerät, das erste hab ich leider durch einen Wasserschaden abgeschossen .
Keine Kamera, keine anderer Murks, das ist die beste Funtionsgarantie. Das schlimmste was einem passieren kann sind die SimbianOS-Handys von Nokia, die kämpfen dauernd mit Abstürzen.


----------



## IBN-Service (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> seit etwa einem jahr habe ich ein nokia N80 - das teil ist der letzte dreck!
> dieses verpisste nokiadrecksteil ...  nutzlosen schickimicki scheiss drauf ...
> ... dieses arschlochteil ...
> der rest der welt kann sich dann meinetwegen diese finnische scheisse sonst wo rein stecken! ich könnte kotzen für dieses scheissteil habe ich über 400 tacken hingelegt!



Du findets Nokia also nicht so toll ?  



Markus schrieb:


> naja war auch doof von mir bei einer finnischen firma zu kaufen, dieses volk hat doch seit dem urknall ausser filetiermessern nix vernünftiges hervorgebracht - und die sollen hightech multimediageräte bauen können - das ich nicht lache...



Na, die besten Filetiermesser kommen ja noch immer aus Japan.

Und die Finnen sind immerhin Formel 1 Weltmeister...

Naja, wenn auch nur mit gefälschtem Benzin ...  

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## IBN-Service (23 Oktober 2007)

*Dank euch !*

Erstmal Dank an alle für die Berichte.

Ich hatte jetzt mal ein Nokia 5140i ("Outdoor") in der Hand.
Das Teil war doch tatsächlich kaputt, bevor ich die erste Nummer 
wählen konnte.

Die Tastatur ist ein Witz, kaum bedienbar, obwohl das Teil noch Größer ist als
das Siemens M55.

Und die Cursortasten funktionierten erst gar nicht, was für ein Schrott...

Habe mir jetzt erstmal einen neuem Akku für mein Siemens M55 bestellt.

Nochmals THANX !

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (23 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Finnen sind immerhin Formel 1 Weltmeister...
> 
> Naja, wenn auch nur mit gefälschtem Benzin ...
> ...


 
Das "gefälschte" Benzin hatte aber nicht der Finne im Tank!

Der Protest richtete sich gegen die dritt- und viertplazierten -> um Hamilton doch noch auf P5 vorzuschieben - womit er dann den Titel gehabt hätte...

Unter "gefälscht" wurde eine etwas zu niedrige Temperatur definiert aber das wäre ja wohl der Abschuss gewesen wenn das durchgegangen wäre - obwohl das dieses Jahr wohl auch keinen mehr verwundert hätte


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2007)

IBN, hab das schwergängige Nokiateil als Firmenhandy, und bis auf das es bei schelchtem Netz doch eine Woche aushält, zumindest neu, werf ichs lieber trotz  Outdoor nicht mal durch den Raum wenns mir was aufn kecks geht..
Das 6310i hatte ich auch mal, ging auf Contact Servise und nach Hochgeschwindigkeitsflug  auf ca 5m Raumdiagonale wars erledigt.
Hatte wo ichs bekam schon die Nase gerümpft und gesagt... das hält keine 2 Jahre durch.. nach nem Halben ists Schrott... kann nimmer lange dauern und dann ists soweit.
Nokia disconecting people..


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe gerade mein S4-power aus der Ladestation genommen und eingeschaltet - funzt! Mal sehen wie lange der Akku durchhält. Das war noch Qualität. Schade nur dass es keine Stützräder hat  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## crash (26 Oktober 2007)

Nokia - connecting people


----------

